# Corsair H100i fan detection issues.



## Splinterwasp

Hello TechSupport forum members,

I'm having some issues with my Corsair H100i cooling system.

Here is my initial screen on Corsair Link v2










And here is the version:










As you can see, or should I say cannot see any fans.

I have checked the connections on the pump for the two fans and they are properly seated. I disconnected and reconnected them to be extra sure.

The Corsair Link USB is connected both in the mini port and the header on the mobo.

I am using Windows 8.1 however I had this same problem on Windows 7.

The problem only started on Windows 7 about a week ago, it had been working fine for about a year. I upgraded to 8.1 yesterday and the problem still persists.

Does anyone know what is happening?

Regards
Kyle.


----------



## bassfisher6522

It could be that you have the USB link cable on the wrong header, try a different one. Or that you have the USB link plug backwards on the mobo header. Have you tried to see if there is software update for the LINK software?


----------



## Splinterwasp

Hey thanks for the reply!

Yes I checked the header and tried a different one and that made no difference. The software is completely up-to-date and so is the firmware.


----------



## gcavan

Please confirm you have the Cooling unit/pump fully connected.

Power to an available SATA power connector from power supply
Pump RPM control (3-pin with only the sense wire) to CPU fan header
System control to an available USB 2.0 header

Is the system detected correctly in Device Manager?


----------



## Splinterwasp

_Power to an available SATA power connector from power supply
_
*Yes power is properly connected.*

_Pump RPM control (3-pin with only the sense wire) to CPU fan header_

*Yes the 3 pin connector is connected see picture to where.*

_System control to an available USB 2.0 header

_*I have connected it to two different headers and get the same result.*
_
Is the system detected correctly in Device Manager?

_*I can't find it in Device manager, what would it be under?*










I've seen this on another forum, I do not know if those headers are "High powered" but if i can locate a mini usb > USB I can try plugging it into the back of the case for a test.



> *EDIT : Here's the fix:*
> You need to connect the H100i to a high power USB header on your motherboard. If your board doesnt support it, try to route a mini-usb to usb cable from the H100i to the port located on your motherboard's IO.


----------



## Tyree

Device Manager...........Right clik My Computer- select Properties - Hardware - Device manager.


----------



## Splinterwasp

Tyree said:


> Device Manager...........Right clik My Computer- select Properties - Hardware - Device manager.


Sorry you miss understood me, I know how to locate device manager.

I cannot find the H100i in it though.

Anyway something strange happened! Out of the blue, "corsair Link has detected new hardware - a reboot is required" 

After restart it's all working again! Though I'm scared this won't last long...


----------



## Tyree

I doubt a CPU cooler will show in Device manager since it's not a component or peripheral.


----------

